# ~ 2 GWPs need a home~



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a guy call me and ask me to help him place two GWPs. The Story is that they got loose and killed some chickens (imagine that bird dogs killing chickens :roll: ). They were supposed to be put down today but we have them in foster now and need to find homes for them.
They are both females out of the same litter they were whelped 09-2005. They appear to have decent peds. I am hoping to talk with the owner today they have supposedly been hunted.

The ticked and liver one



























The white one


















Pedigree for both dogs (_I can't get it to size right so if you can't see the whole thing right click and click view image_)









They both seem like nice dogs I will try to get more info from the previous owner if I can. *PLEASE spread the word*
The quicker we can get them placed the better in fact it may just save my marriage! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

